# Tasker question



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

To those of you that use tasker, are you able to turn 4g on and off as well? I am considering getting it. I was wanting an app to turn on and off different data connections with location setting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

bond32 said:


> To those of you that use tasker, are you able to turn 4g on and off as well? I am considering getting it. I was wanting an app to turn on and off different data connections with location setting.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


in the version I have it only says 2g and 3g. I was actually wondering the same thing. But then again I haven't been able to figure out not one single thing on tasker. Ha ha


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got the latest beta and I don't see any where you can toggle it. Which sucks bc I was just about to setup a profile that switched to 3g when screen was off but now that ain't gonna happen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya I was wanting the same. I figured it would be a stretch since the toggle for the thunderbolt requires going into that cdma menu rather than just settings like the evo for example.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think this is mostly due to these apps (llama as well) not recognizing lte. But I saw a you tube video where this Guy ran actual scripts with a "d pad" function that he set up. The "task" was to run a "script". The "script" was a series of buttons he pushed using the "d pad" option. So it still might be possible. Kind of a long way around things but still mite work. If I can find it again ill post a link. But in the mean time I highly suggest llama as an alternative. Its alot easier with damn near all the same functions and it's free.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

ok this is the link. He uses it to use GPS but you should get the idea of what I mean by the "d pad" and how its used. Hope it helps


----------

